# Passer à Linux pour faire tourner des machines obsolètes



## zako (23 Août 2018)

Bonjour
Il y a quelque temps, j'ai voulu monter une clé USB pour installer linux, en suivant les indications de je ne sais plus quel site, plateforme ubuntu je crois. Et je n'y suis jamais arrivé.

Je reviens à la charge sur Macgé.

Je suis motivé à linux parce que j'ai un réseau local d'imacs obsolètes (G5 plastique intel au minimum, quelques alu), et que je voudrais le maintenir opérationnel sur internet. Sa fonction principale est toutefois en local, et là il n'y a pas d'obsolescence, je peux construire le site avec les versions "d'époque" des langages. Mais si je veux que chaque poste puisse aller sur internet, là je crois que je dois en passer par linux.

Pour ne pas prendre de risque, je peux commencer l'expérience linux sur une partie du réseau, peut-être avec les plus obsolètes (en fait dans ma réserve, j'ai même des G5 powerPC, des G4, et des G3 !), en conservant un autre réseau sous Mac OS.

Ou alors, je peux faire une partition qui permette d'avoir les deux OS sur chaque ordi.

Mais dans tous les cas, il me faut réussir à télécharger Linux et à l'installer.


----------



## bompi (25 Août 2018)

Quelle est la question, au juste ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, la démarche ne sera pas la même selon que tu installes Linux sur Macs à processeurs PPC (IBM/Motorola) ou à processeurs x64 (Intel).

Côté x64, c'est relativement simple ; côté PPC, je trouve ça moins simple (déjà, il faut trouver une distribution : ça commence de se faire rare).


----------



## zako (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour Bompi, merci pour ta réponse.
Je peux laisser tomber les PPC pour l'instant. Le plus important, c'est mes douze imacs intel.
En fait, ma question, c'est : comment on fait pour télécharger linux. Et aussi, comment s'y retrouver dans les diverses distributions qui existent ?


----------



## iDanGener (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Si vos iMac sont un peu anciens, Mint est une distribution à privilégier:
https://linuxmint.com/download.php

Deux comparaisons de deux distributions populaires:
https://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/...et-faiblesses-pour-les-entreprises-70975.html

https://itsfoss.com/linux-mint-vs-ubuntu/


Daniel


----------



## bompi (25 Août 2018)

a) les distributions :
il y en a (vraiment) une multitude. Cependant, deux branches principales sont à considérer :

RedHat / Fedora
Debian
Personnellement je n'utilise pratiquement que les distributions issues de Ubuntu, qui elle-même est basée sur Debian.
[je suis en train d'installer des VM avec Fedora, c'est bien aussi...]
Il y a les Ubuntu : Ubuntu, XUbuntu, LUbuntu, KUbuntu etc. Plus d'autres dérivées de Ubuntu, telle eOS (pour Elementary OS, pas confondre avec l'OS de Cisco ou les appareils photo...) qui ressemble beaucoup  à macOS.

Visiblement, tu cherches plutôt des distributions légères : plutôt LUbuntu, Ubuntu-Mate, éventuellement XUbuntu.

b) installation :
Avec toutes les *Ubuntu et leurs dérivées, ce sera la même méthode :

télécharger l'image amd64 de la distribution (ISO ou IMG devraient convenir également) ;
se munir d'une clef USB suffisamment taillée (prend 8 GB) ;
créer la clef USB (avec l'excellent et très simple et multi-plate-forme Etcher) ;
procéder à l'installation.
En général, on conseille de garder macOS mais ce n'est pas une obligation.

si tu conserve macOS, alors :
il te faudra installer rEFInd sur macOS (le site est inaccessible ce soir, mais on le trouve sur SourceForge, ici) ;
préparer le disque interne avec *un utilitaire de disque de macOS*, soit en démarrant sur un clone soit en démarrant sur la partition de secours ;
il faut créer une partition FAT32 de quelques GB (au moins autant que la RAM disponible sur ta machine) ;
il faut créer une autre partition FAT32 pour Linux (au moins une, éventuellement plusieurs selon tes goûts, ton usage, la taille du disque etc.)
conseil : créer ces partitions, _après_ la partition de macOS et sa partition de secours.


sinon, c'est Linux qui s'occupera de tout.
Ensuite :

tu éteins la machine ;
tu branches la clef USB ;
tu redémarres la machine :
si elle ne démarre pas sur la clef USB alors tu démarres en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée et tu choisis ensuite la clef USB ;
Ubuntu (ou toute autre distribution choisie) va démarrer et te poser quelques questions :
==> LE point important est le choix des partitions d'installation :
dans le cas où tu as gardé macOS, veille à bien choisir :
la petite partition de même taille que la RAM comme partition de _swap_ ;
la partition plus importante comme partition système (appelée racine, _root_, etc. ou encore le point de montage de "/") ;
tu seras averti qu'il va falloir formater cette dernière partition : choisis alors le type de système de fichiers de ton choix et, si tu n'en sais rien, prends Ext4, ce sera très bien ;

dans l'autre cas, c'est toi qui voit :
soit tu fais confiance à l'installateur ;
soit tu décides toi-même du partitionnement [si tu ne connais pas trop Linux, contente-toi du partitionnement par défaut, au moins pour la première fois : tu feras plus poussé sur le Mac d'après !]


ensuite tu lances l'installation proprement dite ;
et tu redémarres.
C'est le scénario un peu général. Bien entendu, je te conseille de bien lire la documentation de rEFInd avant de te lancer, pour voir comment tu dois préparer le terrain. Il y a aussi des variations suivant le macOS que tu utilises, si tu as activé FileVault (et selon sa version, 1 ou 2) etc.

Il te faudra donc peut-être adapter la trame d'un Mac à l'autre.

Enfin : tous les Macs ne fonctionnent pas aussi bien sous Linux. Mon MBP (fin 2008...) marchait correctement mais sans plus, la carte graphique étant gérée plutôt mal, mon MBA (_mid_-2011) marche parfaitement sous KUbuntu etc.


----------



## zako (26 Août 2018)

Merci à Daniel et à Bompi de s'intéresser à mon cas !
Une distribution légère, ça veut dire avec moins de fonctionnalités ? Effectivement, j'ai besoin surtout de faire tourner mes imacs en réseau, point barre. Peu d'exigences graphiques , vidéo, musicales. Mais je veux avoir un navigateur internet à jour. Vous me confirmez que là ou Safari sous Mac OS devient obsolète, sur la même machine, avec Linux, ça va ?


----------



## bompi (27 Août 2018)

Plus léger, c'est surtout au niveau des interfaces graphiques : Ubuntu (Gnome 3) et KUbuntu (KDE) consomment davantage de ressources parce que les environnements graphiques (entre parenthèses) sont très riches. Mate est un peu plus léger. LUbuntu (LXDE) et XUbuntu (XFCE) sont plus légers mais clairement utilisables.

Mais quelle que soit la distribution que tu choisis, tu pourras la compléter par des éléments d'une autre. Voire passer de l'une (p.ex. Ubuntu) à une autre (KUbuntu) sans avoir à tout réinstaller.

En installant Linux, tu feras sauter certaines limitations logicielles : avec Firefox et ses multiples cousins +/- éloignés, tu auras toutes les fonctionnalités voulues. Cependant, un navigateur consommera à peu près autant sur Linux que sur macOS ou Windows. Donc : avoir Linux te permet d'utiliser les dernières versions de Chrome/Firefox/Opera/Vivaldi etc. Mais les limitations _matérielles _de tes ordinateurs empêcheront rapidement de faire des folies


----------



## zako (1 Septembre 2018)

Merci tardif pour cette réponse ! Je compte passer à l'acte dans le courant de ce trimestre, en suivant le mode opératoire que tu m'as indiqué  (j'aurai peut-être des questions !). J'installerai Linux en double boot au moins sur une machine à titre d'essai.


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2018)

Perso, j'ai Mint 17, en double boot, installé sur mon MacBook 2007 limité à Lion.
Ca chauffe un peu plus que Lion, mais les navigateurs sont à jour !


----------



## zako (3 Septembre 2018)

merci, invité ! et merci pour la bébête à Gotlib.


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2018)

zako a dit:


> merci pour la bébête à Gotlib.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce sujet car je voulais essayer linux mint sur mon imac de 2009 ( i7 ) et bien que ma clef USB soit faite dans les règles de l'art...  cela ne fonctionne pas... le boot bloque sur un écran noir. J'ai lu quelque part que le SPIP ( je sais pas trop ce que c'est) peut empecher d'installer reEFIt mais je ne veux pas installer reEfit la touche alt me suffira pour savoir si je démarre sur mac os ou linux.  

J'avais avant essayer la creation de la clef sous fedora... pareil cela ne marche pas...  est-ce que les version récentes de fedora (29) ou linux mint 19 sont trop récentes pour mon imac ?

Pierre


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

il s'agit sans doute du SIP (pour _System Integrity Protection_), ensemble de mesures qui empêchent de modifier certains aspects du système. Il n'existe que depuis El Capitan.
Spip, c'est l'écureuil de Spirou  Ou alors un système de gestion de contenu open-source.

Si tu penses que SIP gênes, désactive-le comme indiqué ici.
Si tu as aussi activé Filevault, désactive-le (ça se fait dans l'onglet sécurité des Préférences Systèms).

Je te conseillerais d'utiliser rEFInd, parce que c'est quand même plus simple, après.

Pour revenir à Linux lui-même, as-tu pris l'image AMD 64 bits ? Pour créer des clefs exploitables, j'aime bien utiliser Etcher, qui ne m'a jamais déçu.
Regarde ici un exemple d'installation sur une machine semblable à la tienne.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Décembre 2018)

En fait c'est pas ça car j'ai testé sur mon Mboook pro de 2011 qui est sous sierra et j'ai pu installer linux mint sans probleme...  sur l'imac j'ai l'écran de choix du boot sur linux puis un son et puis plus rien... peut-être ma carte graphique qui pose probleme...  

merci quand même je vais faire mes essais avec mon portable....


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2018)

Perso, j'ai aussi rEFInd pour gérer le boot.
Mais c'est quand même souvent grub qui prend le dessus… Là, il faut un "esc" (la touche) puis un "exit" à l'écrit, pour retomber sur rEFInd

En passant, je suis passé à Mint 18 sur mon MacBook 2007…


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> En fait c'est pas ça car j'ai testé sur mon Mboook pro de 2011 qui est sous sierra et j'ai pu installer linux mint sans probleme...  sur l'imac j'ai l'écran de choix du boot sur linux puis un son et puis plus rien... peut-être ma carte graphique qui pose probleme...
> 
> merci quand même je vais faire mes essais avec mon portable....


Quel est le modèle exact de ton iMac ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

celui-là


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

La carte est bien supportée par Linux, puisque AMD a eu la délicatesse de fournir des pilotes...
Reste à vérifier que les dernières versions de Linux ont bien un pilote compatible (en neuf ans il y a eu diverses évolutions : il faut espérer que le pilote les a suivies).


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

moi perso je ne vois que ça... ma clef étant bonne vu qu'elle fonctionne sans souci sur mon MBP que sur l'imac je boot dessus mais c'est après que ça bug... le mac me fait quelques notes de musique et écran noir... c'est pour cela que je pense à une incompatibilité avec la CG


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> moi perso je ne vois que ça... ma clef étant bonne vu qu'elle fonctionne sans souci sur mon MBP que sur l'imac je boot dessus mais c'est après que ça bug... le mac me fait quelques notes de musique et écran noir... c'est pour cela que je pense à une incompatibilité avec la CG


Il arrive parfois que d'une distribution à l'autre on rencontre, ou pas, de tels problèmes. Cela m'est arrivé dans le passé sans que j'en identifie exactement la raison : il peut par exemple s'agir de paramètres passés au démarrage et c'est assez subtil à débugger.
Par exemple, sur un de mes portables, c'était le "_quiet splash_" qui posait problème (allez savoir pourquoi...)

Lorsque tu démarres sur la clef, tu dois pouvoir passer en mode avancé et modifier les paramètres de démarrage. 
Regarde ce fil de discussion, qui me paraît très proche de ton problème et où une telle modification des paramètres a fonctionné (ici).

Je te conseillerais aussi de tester plusieurs distributions : une Debian, une Ubuntu ou, pourquoi pas, Elementary OS, et d'autres d'une autre branche, comme Fedora.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

Fedora j'avais fais une clef avec la dernier ça ne marchait ni sur l'imac ni sur le MBP... je me suis donc tourné vers linux mint. je vais regardé ton lien merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

euh tout en anglais c'est pas trop ma langue donc ... j'ai rien compris


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

OK. Là, je n'ai pas trop le temps mais je pourrai te faire un résumé en français un peu plus tard.
L'idée en tout cas est de ne pas démarrer immédiatement mais de passer en mode "avancé" et modifier les paramètres qui gèrent l'affichage initial et le choix du pilote graphique de démarrage.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

OK... oui rien d'urgent merci

pierre


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

Grosso modo : 

démarrer sur la clef USB ;
normalement (là, je ne suis pas en condition de le vérifier) tu dois voir apparaître le menu de démarrage de GRUB ;
tu te positionnes avec les flèches haut/bas sur la ligne de démarrage Mint normale ;
tu appuies sur la touche "e" pour éditer la ligne, c'est-à-dire éditer les paramètres de démarrage ;
dans la ligne de paramètres, tu devrais voir les mots suivants : 
quiet splash
supprime-les et ajoute au même endroit les mots suivants :
radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset 
ensuite tu poursuis le démarrage en appuyant sur la touche _ad hoc_ (apparemment, c'est F10 pour Grub).
Ça devrait de permettre de démarrer.

Ensuite, il est possible qu'il faille réaliser quelque chose de semblable dans le système installé : modifier les fichiers de configuration de Grub pour que ce soit pris en compte systématiquement.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2018)

Merci je testerais ça... et je ferais un retour ici. Merci à toi


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Décembre 2018)

Petit retour, ça fonctionne nickel la manip... reste à comprendre comment aller modifier ça dans grup pour que ce soit pris en compte dès le démarrage.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai eu de l'aide sur le forum francophone de Linux Mint. https://forum-francophone-linuxmint.fr/index.php

Je décris ci-dessous la procédure complète

*INSTALLATION LINUX SUR IMAC carte graphique ATI RADEON *

1*) Modifier grub avant de démarrer le live USB sur la clef *
Pour cela sur la ligne de lancement de Linux appuyer sur *« e »  *remplacer « *quiet splash *» par « *radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset* » ensuite appuyer sur « *F10 »*

*2) Installer Linux*

*3) Sous Linux modifier Grub pour qu’il prenne en charge la modification de manière systématique *
Pour cela lancer un terminal et taper la commande
*


		Bloc de code:
	

sudo xed /etc/default/grub

*Sur la ligne : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT , remplacer « *quiet splash *» par « *radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset* »
Enregistrer.
*4) Pour que la modification soit prise en compte, dans le terminal taper la commande


		Bloc de code:
	

sudo update-grub


5) Si nécessaire selon l'OS installé désactiver le SIP (pour System Integrity Protection)pour installer reEFIt, puis le ré-activer
*
En éspérant que cela puisse aider d'autre macusers sur ancien imac.


----------



## Invité (19 Décembre 2018)

Pffff, heureusement que je n'ai pas eu ce soucis sur mon MacBook 2007… 

Bravo pour ta compréhension de la manoeuvre


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Décembre 2018)

Bompi m'a bien aidé faut l'avouer... sans sa traduction j'aurais abandonné pour l'imac.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Je remonte le fil juste pour une question : je compte réveiller un MB blanc mid 2009 (C2D penryn 2,13Ghz, 4 Go de mémoire, actuellement sous SL) à coup de Linux. Bien sur je pourrai y mettre El Cap, mais ça risque de pédaler et Apple ne fait même plus les mises à jour de sécurité dessus, alors... J'ai testé LinuxMint et elementaryOS sur mon mini via virtualBox, et les deux ont leurs qualités et leurs défauts. Du coup avez-vous une idée de laquelle serait la mieux adaptée à la configuration du MB ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2019)

Les deux sont assez équivalentes : basées sur Ubuntu (donc Debian, _in fine_) et une interface plutôt légère.
Avantages / inconvénients :

eOS :
+ : simple d'emploi ;
+: plus proche de macOS (pour ne pas dire : pompé ) ;
+ : interface peaufinée ;
- : portée plus limitée donc support vraisemblablement plus faible ;
- : pas de méthode de mise à jour majeure : il faut réinstaller... (enfin, c'est encore le cas aujourd'hui) ;
- : le choix d'un "esprit macOS" implique des limitations par défaut inhabituelles sur Linux ; on peut les faire sauter.

Mint : 

+ : mises à jour mineures et majeures impeccables ;
+ : interface cohérente ;
+ : bon support ;

- : interface très classique donc éloignée de macOS.

J'ai les deux et n'ai aucun problème particulier à signaler.


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2019)

Pourtant El Capitan tourne nickel là-dessus avec un SSd et 4Go de Ram !
C'est celui que j'ai donné à ma plus jeune.
Les navigateurs sont à jour et ça fonctionne impec


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2019)

Ah ? au prix où sont les SSD je vais peut-être tenter le coup alors.
Et du coup essayer le triple boot car trancher entre le deux linux n'est pas fait non plus 

Merci à vous deux


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah ? au prix où sont les SSD je vais peut-être tenter le coup alors.
> Et du coup essayer le triple boot car trancher entre le deux linux n'est pas fait non plus
> 
> Merci à vous deux



Pour le triple boot, je ne serai d'aucune aide.
J'avais par chance réussi à remplacer Win par Mint sur mon MB 2007.
Mais je serais bien incapable de dire comment…


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

zako a dit:


> Bonjour Bompi, merci pour ta réponse.
> Je peux laisser tomber les PPC pour l'instant. Le plus important, c'est mes douze imacs intel.
> En fait, ma question, c'est : comment on fait pour télécharger linux. Et aussi, comment s'y retrouver dans les diverses distributions qui existent ?



J'ai créé un nouveau sujet pour ceux qui veulent se lancer avec Linux sur leur machine PPC : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-linux-sur-un-mac-ppc-imac-g5.1332007/


----------



## bobange (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 

J'ai essayé d'installer Ubuntu 20.04 sur un iMac late 2009. Tout fonctionne à peu près bien, sauf que la carte graphique n'est pas reconnue. Plus précisément, je n'arrive pas à installer les drivers radeon. J'ai du ajouté l'option "nomodeset" dans Grub pour que ça démarre. Et j'ai l'impression que ça désactive les drivers radeon. Et donc, je n'ai pas l'accélération matérielle de la carte. J'ai épluché pas mal de docs. Je n'y arrive vraiment pas ...


----------

